# What do I need ?



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok, people I searched I really searched and I couldn't find anything. I'm stuck here at work and I work at an internet cafe so I don't have anything esle to do but search the web. Someone help me out.

1. What exactly do I need to do the nx2000 front upgrade or ser front upgrade and rear se/ser/adv22 rear upgrade ? 

2. Also, where does the adv22 upgrade come from; what car ?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hte ad22vf comes from the NX2000 91-93
What you need to do the swap.. loaded calipers.. (torque members, pad brackets), Pads, and rotors.. the rotors MUST BE 26MM thick.. alot of places will try to give you 18mm thin.. they will not cut it.. you have to have 26mm thick..

adn for a beefy little add on, get Stainless steel brake lines.. slotted drilled rotors, axxis metal masters pads, and synthetic fluid..

You will totally feel a nice difference, so long as you bleed the brakes right.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks alot, but that works for both the front and the rear ?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Jesus H. Christ on crutches.

Search for "ad22" and you'll get EVERYTHING you need.

Time to start teaching logic in elementary schools, think I.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

not really b/c i searched and didnt find any useful information


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Jesus H. Christ on crutches.
> 
> Search for "ad22" and you'll get EVERYTHING you need.
> 
> Time to start teaching logic in elementary schools, think I. *



I hear ya!

Trust me its on the board. All of it.


----------

